# panic: ufs_dirbad: /: bad dir



## IPTRACE (Jul 29, 2017)

After bulk starting VMs (FreeBSD) on my hypervisor (FreeBSD) I still have some problems with disk consistency.
First time I've encountered the following error (kernel panic).
Is there any remedy for my problem? I've tried fsck in single user mode without success.


```
panic: ufs_dirbad: /: bad dir ino 401283 at offset 512: mangled entry
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80aada97 at kdb_backtrace+0x67
#1 0xffffffff80a6bb76 at vpanic+0x186
#2 0xffffffff80a6b9e3 at panic+0x43
#3 0xffffffff80d3e0c9 at ufs_lookup_ino+0xe89
#4 0xffffffff8104b963 at VOP_CACHEDLOOKUP_APV+0x83
#5 0xffffffff80b13786 at vfs_cache_lookup+0xd6
#6 0xffffffff8104b853 at VOP_LOOKUP_APV+0x83
#7 0xffffffff80b1d0c1 at lookup+0x701
#8 0xffffffff80b1c576 at namei+0x486
#9 0xffffffff80b3772c at vn_open_cred+0xcc
#10 0xffffffff80b30e5e at kern_openat+0x1fe
#11 0xffffffff80ee0394 at amd64_syscall+0x6c4
#12 0xffffffff80ec392b at Xfast_syscall+0xfb
```


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 29, 2017)

I've found the following link. I hope it would help.
http://phaq.phunsites.net/2007/07/01/ufs_dirbad-panic-with-mangled-entries-in-ufs/


----------

